# DIE MUMIE - Gewinnt einen Aeromax-Lautsprecher für 999 €



## MatthiasHartmann (12. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DIE MUMIE - Gewinnt einen Aeromax-Lautsprecher für 999 €* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *DIE MUMIE - Gewinnt einen Aeromax-Lautsprecher für 999 €*


----------



## BitByter (14. Juni 2017)

das wird der beste mono-sound aller zeiten!^^


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2017)

... gibt es ernsthaft "nur" eine Standbox, obwohl man zwei für die Stereowiedergabe benötigt?  

Das ist gut!


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2017)

Einmal angefüttert wird man sich dann den 2. für €1.998 dazukaufen.


----------



## w3stsch0 (14. Juni 2017)

Viel Glück


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juni 2017)

LOL...naja die kann ich ja dann hinlegen und als Center benutzen o_O


----------



## KSPilo (16. Juni 2017)

Ein Lautsprecher für einseitig Taube oder Leute die lieber Mono statt Stereo hören. Ausserdem schön, dass irreführenderweise zwei Lautsprecher dargestellt werden. Wenn PCGames so dringend auf EMail-Adressen, die man durch solche (Ver)Schenk-Aktionen prima verifizieren und dann an Werber verkaufen kann, angewiesen sind, dann sind Adblocker auf einmal garnicht mehr so schlimm, dann man ja als Ausgleich den ganzen Werbemüll per EMail zugeschickt bekommt.


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2017)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Ausserdem schön, dass irreführenderweise zwei Lautsprecher dargestellt werden. Wenn PCGames so dringend auf EMail-Adressen, die man durch solche (Ver)Schenk-Aktionen prima verifizieren und dann an Werber verkaufen kann, angewiesen sind, dann sind Adblocker auf einmal garnicht mehr so schlimm, dann man ja als Ausgleich den ganzen Werbemüll per EMail zugeschickt bekommt.



Ähh... 

Der Artikel ist irreführend, nicht das Bild. Wenn du mal auf die Produktseite guckst beinhaltet der Wert von €999 natürlich ein Paar. Wäre sonst ja auch etwas unlogisch das Ganze. Und wenn du in die Teilnahmebedingungen guckst würdest du sehen, dass Computec nur die Daten des Gewinners weitergibt. Die verkaufen keine Adressen.


----------

